# Montmorency utv riding



## mgolden (May 16, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone knows of any trails up in Montmorency county that utv's are allowed on. Answers and comments will be much appreciated.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm not familiar with that county but do a search for ORV trails. Any UTV over 50" cannot ride the atv trails but they are legal on ORV trails. Do a search of the MI DNR site and you'll find every public trail in Michigan.


----------



## mgolden (May 16, 2012)

Thank You for a reply, I will check the MI DNR site.


----------

